# Camo Highsider Project: The Snooky Fly



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

here it is! The "Snooky Fly"    with muh twin electric motors.  

alots of mods coming soon! I was going to buy a brand new trailer for it but my friend told me not to because he is going to give me a used trailer. 





































*stay tuned.................. * ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks interesting  so why the 2 trollers ?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> looks interesting  so why the 2 trollers ?


No room for 2 props in the water!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I always wanted to put twin 55lb thrust trolling motors on a jon boat for electric motor only lakes.....lol


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > looks interesting  so why the 2 trollers ?
> 
> 
> No room for 2 props in the water!!!!


 ;D it's just for display only ;D

Now I just got a new gheenoe stickers and now I'm going to order a microskiff.com stickers, hatches, and mini-tackle station hatch.

There's a lot more mods than this so.......

Stay tuned.......


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> looks interesting  so why the 2 trollers ?


Cuz triples would be overkill! ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*well....I did not rigged my camo highsider because I want to rebuild my POS junk trailer that I got for free trailer from forum member. It's was a really bad trailer waiting to go to the dump but I saved the trailer! 

This is where I brought the trailer with bad bearings, no lights and junk springs *












*Rusted Springs and it's totally junk! *



















*Replaced with Brand new huReplaced with Brand new hubs, bearings, bolts, and breand new 8" galv. wheel and tires. *










*Began to spray Krylon primer and Hammer Paint to seal the whole trailer after it's been sanded and Grinded. *










*It's been primed and pained the frame of the trailer *










*Modified the fenders and bolt it on *










*Added a new springs on the trailer with Stainless steel hardware. *











*Primed and paint hte fender before bolt it on *










*started wiring. crimed, and painted the POS trailer.......... *



















New Hardware with everyting boled with S.S crap 











*Lookin good *










*Is she prettty?*










*Shiny ASS! *


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good! I would not however call that a crappy trailer when you got it. I've got one with even worse problems, including the I-beam frame developing cracks between the web and flanges of the members. 
The hammered paint looks really good, and now you have a bass boat trailer for your 'Noe!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Just a little update for my camo highsider.  I'm going to start rigging the gheenoe and then add a powerplant last!*


----------



## worldcat (Nov 20, 2009)

Which motor works harder? The white or black one.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Which motor works harder? The white or black one.


the minnkota 30lbs thrust 5/3 speed works  harder than a  Motor Guide 55lbs variable speed great white but last longer on battery life but I haven't got a chance to use some more!  I only used once so far!


----------



## jongo8 (Dec 14, 2009)

> Which motor works harder? The white or black one.


You made my night..lol... Thanks


----------

